# The first five Bronze/Brown pieces (Bronze case back only) ready to ship (Please review)



## W. C. Bartlett

We have the first five Bronze/Brown pieces (Bronze case back only) ready to ship. For customers who pre-ordered, please use the link below to complete your order. 
AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe Bronze special edition (brown dial) pre-order balance - AQUADIVE Store


----------



## Dimitris

Bill do you know if there would be a different announcement for Bronze/Brown (*SS* case back)?

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Hi Dimitris

 The S/S case backs won't be ready until the end of May. Sorry.



Dimitris said:


> Bill do you know if there would be a different announcement for Bronze/Brown (*SS* case back)?
> 
> Regards
> Dimitris


----------



## Dimitris

Thanks Bill.


----------



## roberto1990

Hola que tal os va?


----------



## Zenrag

Bill,

I have not ordered a bronze aquadive yet, and I want the SS backing. Is it still possible to get on the band wagon and secondly, would this be the same delivery schedule of 
"end of may" if I ordered now?

Many thanks


----------



## arutlosjr11

Zenrag said:


> Bill,
> 
> I have not ordered a bronze aquadive yet, and I want the SS backing. Is it still possible to get on the band wagon and secondly, would this be the same delivery schedule of
> "end of may" if I ordered now?
> 
> Many thanks


Zenrag...

If you should have any Service, Repair, or *Sales related questions *or issues regarding Aquadive watches; please contact an Aquadive CSR directly by using the following methods only.

Via email, *** Found on the AD website *** click here: http://www.aquadive.com/contact.html

Via Live Chat (Monday - Friday, 9am - 5pm CST), *** Found on the AD website *** click here: http://www.aquadive.com/contact.html

Via phone: 1 (888) 397-9363 (Monday - Friday, 9am - 5pm CST) http://www.aquadive.com/contact.html

The reason being, this Aquadive forum is solely for the enjoyment of our fans and Aquadive owners, and it provides a place for them to congregate and discuss their watches and share photos. The forum is run by WUS moderators (Bill and I) who cannot handle CS issues, as we are not employees of Aquadive. And the forum does not serve as a means to help with CS issues or questions. Also, Aquadive's CSR's do not check the forum, and every case needs to be tracked via an Aquadive CSR through the Aquadive website.

I do hope this helps and I also hope to have you part of the AD family soon...


----------



## Zenrag

I have finally ordered the black dial SS case back version.

Can't wait. I have a Olivier bronze on order too, which is a brown dial.

Now I just have to flip two of my Seiko Sumos (one is a blue dial LE DLC custom)

But really looking forward to my third Aquadive!!!

.


arutlosjr11 said:


> Zenrag...
> 
> If you should have any Service, Repair, or *Sales related questions *or issues regarding Aquadive watches; please contact an Aquadive CSR directly by using the following methods only.
> 
> Via email, *** Found on the AD website *** click here: http://www.aquadive.com/contact.html
> 
> Via Live Chat (Monday - Friday, 9am - 5pm CST), *** Found on the AD website *** click here: http://www.aquadive.com/contact.html
> 
> Via phone: 1 (888) 397-9363 (Monday - Friday, 9am - 5pm CST) http://www.aquadive.com/contact.html
> 
> The reason being, this Aquadive forum is solely for the enjoyment of our fans and Aquadive owners, and it provides a place for them to congregate and discuss their watches and share photos. The forum is run by WUS moderators (Bill and I) who cannot handle CS issues, as we are not employees of Aquadive. And the forum does not serve as a means to help with CS issues or questions. Also, Aquadive's CSR's do not check the forum, and every case needs to be tracked via an Aquadive CSR through the Aquadive website.
> 
> I do hope this helps and I also hope to have you part of the AD family soon...


----------



## alba1

Zenrag...
How long is a wait for SS case backs?


----------



## Zenrag

No idea. I don't work for Aquadive. I'd contact them direct on status.

However, in some of the threads I see it might be available by the end of May at least. However, I just ordered so there is likely a standard manufacturing lead time on the watch. Last time it took me 6 weeks, but Aquadive was busy at the Basel Watch Convention, so their factory was shut down.



alba1 said:


> Zenrag...
> How long is a wait for SS case backs?


----------



## alba1

Thank you Zenrag. You ordered some really nice watches.Olivier bronze is also a beautiful watch but I prefer Aquadive.


----------

